# quelle application pour remplacer Mail ?



## Nat81 (3 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir !

Je voudrais pouvoir remplacer l'application native mail par une autre qui me permettrait entre autre l'envoi de fichiers joints (plusieurs photos par exemple)
Pouvez vous me conseiller une application gratuite ou raisonnable ?


----------



## ced68 (3 Mars 2011)

Mais on peut envoyer plusieurs photos avec Mail !


----------



## Nat81 (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour !

Mais comment faire ?! jusqu'à présent, si je veux le faire, je le fais à partir de l'album photo et je n'arrive à le faire qu'une image par une image.

En fait, ce que je cherche, ce serait une application qui me permettrait de retrouver ma boite hotmail telle quelle, avec les adresses mail enregistrées (et qui ne sont pas dans mon répertoire de contacts sur l'iphone), les dossiers etc...

Ça existe ?...


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (6 Mars 2011)

Nat81 a dit:


> Mais comment faire ?!


Quand tu arrives sur l'album photo (la page de photos en mosaïque), tu cliques sur l'icône en haut à droite (le petit carré avec la flèche qui en sort). À partir de là tu peux sélectionner jusqu'à 5 photos à envoyer simultanément 



Nat81 a dit:


> En fait, ce que je cherche, ce serait une application qui me permettrait  de retrouver ma boite hotmail telle quelle, avec les adresses mail  enregistrées (et qui ne sont pas dans mon répertoire de contacts sur  l'iphone), les dossiers etc...
> 
> Ça existe ?...


 pour les contacts Hotmail tu as l'application Windows Live Messenger ppour iPhone. Sinon tu peux paramétrer un compte Hotmail sur l'application Mail native de l'iPhone (and here is the tuto )


----------



## Nat81 (10 Mars 2011)

MER-CIII !!!
Ca a l'air très simple, oui mais voila, il fallait le savoir...


Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------

